# X-Rite i1Pro 2 – A New Standard in Color Perfection



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Today X-Rite announced the introduction of a new standard of color accuracy: the next generation i1Pro 2 spectrophotometer and the latest release of i1Profiler software v1.3. The completely redesigned hardware, accessories, and carry case are as beautiful as they are functional, even winning a coveted Red Dot award for industrial design

X-Rite’s i1Pro spectrophotometer is respected as the industry standard for more than a decade. The newly enhanced i1Pro 2 device is redesigned to provide an even higher level of accuracy, versatility, ergonomics, functionality and value. Combined with the i1Profiler software v1.3, the new i1Pro 2 portfolio of four different products is specifically targeted to meet the unique needs of photo, pre-press, digital print and publishing professionals at an exceptional value.

*What’s New in i1Pro 2 Hardware*

New illuminant design allows for 3 standard measurement conditions (ISO 13655 M0: Tungsten; ISO 13655 M1: D50; ISO 13655 M2: UV Cut) plus Optical Brightener Compensation (OBC) without changing filters or needing a second instrument.

Enhanced Optical Brightener Compensation allows for the most accurate profiling for today’s enhanced range of substrates. Now users can predict what colors printed on optically brightened paper will look like under different light conditions using a single hand-held device.

Positioning Detection Sensor provides a more robust scanning experience even on special substrates and low-resolution printers. It allows for the measurement of smaller patch sizes (as low as 7mm) in manual mode and enables dual measurement workflows for OBC, M1 and M2.

New Status LED guides users through the measurement process and provides feedback on device status, improving the user experience.

New Design Ergonomics throughout allows for greater usability, flexibility, cleaning, protection, and storage of the precision i1Pro 2 device.

Better temperature stability and higher brightness levels improves emissive measurement, resulting in the best possible calibration and profiling of monitors and projectors.

All new diagnostics and self-correction features. Built-in wavelength calibration technology allows for self-diagnosis of optical grating in relation to sensor during white calibration (with automatic correction and notifications).

Maintaining and protecting the device (and investment) is easier than ever. Self-cleanable aperture protection glass and calibration white tile cover provides additional built-in protection from dust and dirt.

i1Profiler v1.3 Offers Enhancements for i1Pro 2 and More



More at X-Rite


----------

